# Witch Potion Room aka Pallet Shack



## Terra (Sep 23, 2007)

That's cool! That's a great look for a witch's shack. Can't wait to see the finished project.


----------



## frenchy (Dec 16, 2007)

it's incredible what people can come out with !can't wait to see the final result with the witch and bottle inside


----------



## aowright (Sep 2, 2007)

I was just thinking about how to do this last night. I'd love to see more pictures.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I am hoping to be able to work on it every night. Last night I was able to bring home some more pallets for the front and back wall. I also went ahead and put up some black plastic on the inside walls to keep the rain and wind out.


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

I can't wait to see this when its done.......it looks so good already! What a neat idea.

Muffy


----------



## BLAKKHEART (Aug 23, 2004)

Great work. I work around pallets all the time. I'd love to see more.


----------



## Pennywise (Oct 21, 2004)

Great idea! Pallets are becoming a haunter's best friend. I am building an entire haunt with them  This would make a nice outbuilding for my haunt. Instead of covering the inside with plastic, I may leave it looking like yours in the above pics. Mine would like a wood shed or "Work Chop" lol. Fantastic job...can't wait see it finished!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Here in what we have gotten done since the last post. I wacked 2 fingers with the hammer, the other day, so not much has been done. Sorry for the wait. 

As you can see we have added a tin roof, back wall, and black plastic inside. 








Before it got to dark, I went ahead and put in a few bottles, to see what it was shaping up to look like. 

Late last night, I brought out the black light and turned it on inside the shack. I did not like the lighting, too dark. So right now I have a lava lamp light base in the corner. 








The second test I did for the night, was bringing out and firing up the fog machine. Because the room is so small, and all the walls are covered, when you spray the fog for some time, there is no where for the fog to go, so I am learning to use less spray at a time, but spraying more often. I may have to set up my automatic timer on the fogger. 

You may notice in the next picture, the boards that are hanging from the side of the bldg. I intentionally done this, to hang broom sticks, and herbs in this area. As you can tell there is one board that I will need to shorten to match the others. 
More to follow.


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

you need labels for those bottles - someone on here posted fantastic labels to print - can't remember who - just search for labels - or the the labels thread


----------



## bonemanB (Sep 30, 2006)

Love it, Love it, Love it.


----------



## funrs (Jun 12, 2008)

Heck ya. I see an addtion to my haunt next year. That looks so cool. LOVE IT!!!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Ok here is an outside picture looking in.









Inside of a few bottles. BTW I did get around to putting the labels on yesterday. It made a world of difference.


















Here is a closeup of my cauldron. I have got to figure out how to make a broom stick spin by using a record player.


----------



## Guest (Aug 20, 2008)

Very very nice ... you did a great job!


----------



## gromit05 (Jun 25, 2008)

Oh wow! that's awesome...it came together nicely! You did a great job! ...


----------



## NewbieHaunter (Sep 6, 2007)

WOW that turned out great, ingenious idea!! Im soooo having one of these next yr, maybe this yr if I can swing it


----------



## witchiepoo (Oct 4, 2006)

looks great - would also make a fab voodoo shack - hang some bones & candles in jars from the roof


----------



## Muffy (Sep 25, 2006)

Came back to check out how your witch potion room came out! Its looks just great! I love what you did with it! Bottle labels look good too! Your TOT's are gonna love this!

Muf


----------



## cylonfrogqueen (Feb 13, 2008)

This looks fantastic. You have done an excellent job erecting this. Your room with the bottles and cage etc is coming around...Iwould imagine by Halloween it will be pimped out to the max.
But what I really like is your idea for the record player broom spin. Now that's an idea !
Kudoes. Can't wait to see more. BTW, whatcya gonna do with this after halloween?


----------



## bethene (Feb 12, 2007)

this turned out great! where did you get the witch bottle labels? I like them, !


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

the labels I just typed out in a word doc, then tea stained them. 

We are going to use the shack to store our 4 wheeler in during the summer months, woo hoo I will get my garage back, where I can get my car inside.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

the labels I just typed out in a word doc, then tea stained them. 

We are going to use the shack to store our 4 wheeler in during the summer months, woo hoo I will get my garage back, where I can get my car inside.


----------



## Aelwyn (Jul 8, 2008)

Looks AWESOME! Great job!


----------



## 333EVL (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks for the pics. I think I'll have to make a shack, too! After the "rickety" bridge pallet of course!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

I have run out of pallets trying to build a pallet fence around my yard. I will have to put a few back for a rickety bridge.


----------



## beadyeyedbrat (Aug 25, 2007)

*Potion Labels*

I've made up several pages of labels if y'all want them. Go to this page Potion Labels and copy them to your computer.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

thanks so much for the labels. I will print them off and work with them this weekend. Never can have to many labels.


----------



## beadyeyedbrat (Aug 25, 2007)

TheGothicPrincess said:


> thanks so much for the labels. I will print them off and work with them this weekend. Never can have to many labels.


The cost of the labels is putting up pictures!


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Can do... I do need to post some pics of the lighting and more closeups of the bottles.


----------



## darth stygian (Jun 19, 2008)

WOW, I can't wait to see the final product. I will make use of the labels =) 
Thanks


----------



## turtle2778 (May 22, 2006)

I really like what you did there. I can get free pallats at work tooo!! I dont know if my neighbors would love a year round shack though. No fences allowed in my neighborhood.


----------



## TheGothicPrincess (Sep 7, 2007)

Here are some more photos.


----------



## yardhauntjunkie (Feb 26, 2009)

Your witch shack is awesome.  I too love building stuff with pallets. Its cool to see other pallet users out there.  I also built a pallet structure for my witch last year. 










Here you can see that mine was two rooms side by side.










And this is a crate I built entirely with pallets for 2009. I had to take them pallets apart first though.










And these are some fence pillars I built using pallets for 2009.


----------



## halloween junkie (Mar 14, 2009)

G.P. Looks really good. I want to make a FCG this year, this gives me an idea for making a building for it, I won't have to use my husband's 2x 4's to make it.


----------



## vthorrorqueen (Jun 27, 2008)

Is the room sturdy? I'm thinking about using it at my indoor haunt on a concrete floor.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

Gotta love those free pallets. I built 2 toe pinchers and boarded up my windows with pallets last year.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

Great job, and super cheap! Some lighting would be next. Maybe put a green flood behind (outside) the shack to silhouette it, and some creepy lanterns and candles inside.

Can't wait to see what it looks like at night!


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

It's so rewarding when you can build something so cool and get the materials for free.


----------



## foggyfathoms (Apr 2, 2009)

Looks great! I'm going to build a pirate tavern useing this method.you could make some pvc candles and put on your tables or shelves for more light.those are super easy. Your halloween scene is going to rock! You could also hang strings of fake bones from the ceiling.


----------



## ruggerz (Nov 3, 2008)

How many pallets did you use?....

Im always passing pallets in skips...

ruggerz


----------



## Curlgoddess (Sep 23, 2008)

GothicPrincess, that looks great! Wonderfull attention to detail. I love the way the table is filled with spooky, witchy things =)


----------

